# Just introducing myself



## emcewen (Jan 18, 2016)

A little background -

Current stats - 217 18% bf 6ft

Started PEDs when I was 23, First cycle was 500mg test e a week for 10 weeks, from then on I moved to equipoise, dbol, sustanon, masteron, tren, and everything in between.

I started after I recovered from a shoulder surgery (Bankart/slap tear repair) that took 8 months to heal.  Before my surgery I had lost 140lbs (320 to 180lbs) started training, quickly went to 200lbs at 15% bf naturally.  I got in a fight and dislocated my shoulder pretty badly.  My workouts and motivation were hindered quite a bit and I went up to 235lbs at around 23-25% bf. 

I had my surgery and went down to 170lbs, started working out again after 8 months and hit 190 at around 12% bodyfat. Even though I was doing well, My shoulder kept giving me issues and my range of motion was extremely bad (No overhead exercises and bench press suffered alot).

I hopped on steroids brewed from a guy on the old misc forums and quickly turned into a marshmellow with muscles at about 240lbs. I stopped for just awhile and didn't lose much muscle, hopped back on with some test E and equipoise, lost quite a bit of fat and floated around 220 @15% bodyfat.  

A year or so later of cruising on 500mg a week of straight test (Didn't really lead anywhere except strength gains and kept me big) I hopped on a tren cycle.  I went up to 230lbs and dropped my bodyfat to about 12% and never looked beastly or better in my life.

I moved about a year and a half ago and got in a relationship which led to alot of partying, drinking, relentless cupcake binges and missing my injections.  I went up to 240lbs at around 24% bodyfat.  I got my shit together and took trestolone 100mg ed for 6 weeks while cutting, I went down to where I am now - 217 @ 18% bodyfat.  (Btw I would not reccomend trest, severe bloat and leaky nipples and it basically feels the same as tren at a low dose.)

So I'm here for a little bit of advice on my next cut.  I know I've lost alot of muscle and basically want to get my bodyfat to 12 or 13% before I bulk at a slight surplus. 

Here is a progress chart of pics if anyone is interested: http://i.imgur.com/N3CmVmW.jpg

The last 2015 pic was from my last cut right before holloween.  I don't quite look like that anymore since I've been cruising on sust after my trest cycle.

For those who feel they need to critique any of my choices - Yes I've done some stuff wrong.  I don't subscribe to cycles and pct, I do cruises and blasts.  I get my bloods and check ups done twice a year and have never had any issues.

I'll be posting (Hopefully if i can) in the dieting board for some advice for my next cut.  

Thanks for having a look!


----------



## Riles (Jan 19, 2016)

Welcome, read, read, read, lots of good info here


----------



## brazey (Jan 19, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 20, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Anabolik2k (Jan 20, 2016)

Welcome... (New here myself) great site for learning...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 20, 2016)

Welcome. 

Never a smart idea plastering your face all over a forum admitting to steroid abuse.


----------

